# Comin’ in hot



## Tabbygirl23 (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I joined TAM to gain perspective on a controversial topic my husband and I have had for many years. I got excited and skipped my introduction!
The outcome was great though, we both learned SO much from the well intentioned replies, even the funny ones.
while I was signing up, DH was saying it wasn’t a good idea, that it’s going to upset me, and how mean people can be online. He knew I couldn’t find very good articles or studies in my favor and wanted to spare me heartache. I said “babe, no. They’re Canadians, they’re SUPER nice. Don’t worry.” 😳 nope. Y’all LIT me up! 👏 👏
I did get a lot of help but it was mostly comments full of insults and assumptions and very few questions. I was disappointed about that but I think (sexy media posts) as a topic header was asking for trouble 😈
thankful for TAM!


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Well, we're not all Canadians.

And, not all Canadians are nice. 

Not all of any people or country are nice. There are always the good and the bad.

We tell it like we see it around here, so it may not seem nicey nicey, but it is meant to be helpful.

_*edited to be more clear_


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

theloveofmylife said:


> Well, we're not all Canadians.
> 
> And, not all Canadians are nice.
> 
> We tell it like we see it around here.


Yes, there seems to be a high number of Americans on here, however there are also many from all over the world too. I think the TAM server is located in Toronto, Canada, but that doesn't mean it is all Canadian.

You're damned right, we Canadians are a NASTY bunch. 😁😁

I'll slash you with my hockey stick, and elbow you in the head for no good reason, so stay off the ice when I'm trying to score a goal on you. 🏒😲


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

It's great that you have people around you who think you are hot. I've had to deal with the situation myself. It's a big problem when I'm around others. My hotness just radiates. So, I totally understand the burden you're bearing. You'll make it through. I did.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

ah_sorandy said:


> You're damned right, we Canadians are a NASTY bunch. 😁😁


Haha, I edited to make it not so stark. My bad. 😇

Hey, watch those elbows! 🤣


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

theloveofmylife said:


> Haha, I edited to make it not so stark. My bad. 😇
> 
> *Hey, watch those elbows!* 🤣


Hey, that's exactly what Billy Smith, formerly of the New York Islanders, once said to me !!! 😁😁


----------



## Tabbygirl23 (7 mo ago)

theloveofmylife said:


> Well, we're not all Canadians.
> 
> And, not all Canadians are nice.
> 
> ...


yep, that’s what I get for generalizing. Haha.


----------



## Tabbygirl23 (7 mo ago)

ah_sorandy said:


> Yes, there seems to be a high number of Americans on here, however there are also many from all over the world too. I think the TAM server is located in Toronto, Canada, but that doesn't mean it is all Canadian.
> 
> You're damned right, we Canadians are a NASTY bunch. 😁😁
> 
> I'll slash you with my hockey stick, and elbow you in the head for no good reason, so stay off the ice when I'm trying to score a goal on you. 🏒😲


Reminds me of Anne from the Netflix series workin moms. 🥂 don’t mess with her!


----------



## Tabbygirl23 (7 mo ago)

Sfort said:


> It's great that you have people around you who think you are hot. I've had to deal with the situation myself. It's a big problem when I'm around others. My hotness just radiates. So, I totally understand the burden you're bearing. You'll make it through. I did.


🥂 its great you found wit and personality along the way, Pretty Privilege doesn’t last forever!
_puts back on rose tinted glasses_


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Tabbygirl23 said:


> Hello everyone, I joined TAM to gain perspective on a controversial topic my husband and I have had for many years. I got excited and skipped my introduction!
> The outcome was great though, we both learned SO much from the well intentioned replies, even the funny ones.
> while I was signing up, DH was saying it wasn’t a good idea, that it’s going to upset me, and how mean people can be online. He knew I couldn’t find very good articles or studies in my favor and wanted to spare me heartache. I said “babe, no. They’re Canadians, they’re SUPER nice. Don’t worry.” 😳 nope. Y’all LIT me up! 👏 👏
> I did get a lot of help but it was mostly comments full of insults and assumptions and very few questions. I was disappointed about that but I think (sexy media posts) as a topic header was asking for trouble 😈
> thankful for TAM!


 Be aware, some of us here are not that nice, and also not Canadians.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Tabbygirl23 said:


> Hello everyone, I joined TAM to gain perspective on a controversial topic my husband and I have had for many years. I got excited and skipped my introduction!
> The outcome was great though, we both learned SO much from the well intentioned replies, even the funny ones.
> while I was signing up, DH was saying it wasn’t a good idea, that it’s going to upset me, and how mean people can be online. He knew I couldn’t find very good articles or studies in my favor and wanted to spare me heartache. I said “babe, no. They’re Canadians, they’re SUPER nice. Don’t worry.” 😳 nope. Y’all LIT me up! 👏 👏
> I did get a lot of help but it was mostly comments full of insults and assumptions and very few questions. I was disappointed about that but I think (sexy media posts) as a topic header was asking for trouble 😈
> thankful for TAM!


Whats the controversial topic?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

One can’t discuss the idiosyncrasies of scandalous pictures without giving background data on said pictures. 
that was secretly my biggest beef. 😋


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

Tabbygirl23 said:


> Reminds me of Anne from the Netflix series workin moms. 🥂 don’t mess with her!


One of my favourite shows (and Canadian!), and I don't really like TV that much.

Canadians are supposedly well known for saying "sorry" a lot. Maybe because we do a lot of mean things we need to apologize for?


----------

